# Installing a Dust Collection System



## JWG (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm new to the site. It looks like it will be helpful and useful. I am getting ready to install a dust collection system. The best way it looks to make a clean install is to run the pipes under the floor and pop them up through the floor where I need them. Response(s)?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

We would need to know the size of the dust collector you have and the amount of piping. The more and size piping you intend to install the bigger dust collector you will need.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

It also helps to know what equipment you are planning on running and where the equipment will be positioned in your shop. 

Here is a thread that I started, that has some good references in it:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-references-65642/

It is a good place to start your dust collection "journey".
Eric


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Im assuming you have a crawl-space or similar below the floor. Personally, id say go with dropping runs from the ceiling. Reason being if you decide to move a tool down the road its easy to re-position a pipe on the ceiling, whereas moving a pipe on the floor ends with a nice hole in the floor. Theres also the risk ov water/pets/small children getting sucked into the system in the floor


----------

